# Fancy koi x fancy blue



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

another successful breeding went down, 
Stoked for this batch of blues 🤙🏼


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

keep us posted 🤙🏼


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Congrats on the spawn. Go Blue!


----------

